# Confirming What We Already Knew



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks to Snowden we are learning more every day about our Orwellian government.
Manipulating the internet, anyone?
http://rt.com/news/five-eyes-online-manipulation-deception-564/


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Who ever said governments were altruistic just needs to look at our present people in DC.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What we do know now is that when we suspected the Government had a back door in to encryption software we were right .
When we had the feeling Google was getting pay back in the form of a lot of government turning the blind eye to what they did. 
We were right Google played ball and was well rewarded.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Snowden only confirmed what anyone with half a brain already knew, the government lies with every breath it takes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I think most had faith in encryption until now. Think about this when you put your files on the cloud or some on line storage service. It maybe reasonably protected but the Government has the key to unlock it.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

ekim said:


> Snowden only confirmed what anyone with half a brain already knew, the government lies with every breath it takes.


Why would it not? You Classify things / deceive people to hide your intentions and capabilities. When Dick Cheney publicly announced we were tracking Taliban by sat phones they had almost all of our tracking went dark. Yes people think this and think that, but coming out and telling them to their face and saying "oh yeah we can do this and x y z is how" is just a foolish move.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PrepperLite said:


> Why would it not? You Classify things / deceive people to hide your intentions and capabilities. When Dick Cheney publicly announced we were tracking Taliban by sat phones they had almost all of our tracking went dark. Yes people think this and think that, but coming out and telling them to their face and saying "oh yeah we can do this and x y z is how" is just a foolish move.


So Chaney did more harm than Snowden. Don't know about you, but I'd take Snowden over Chaney. At least it doesn't seem that Snowden lied, can you say the same about Chaney or our government? You may trust the government, I don't.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Snowden has opened our eyes, hopefully, to the extent of Govt spying on private citizens.
They know everything we do, say, where we go, who we see, etc.
How can this be a good thing?

If the Govt has to revamp the way they detect terrorist's , so be it.

How can we be a free society when the Govt has a dossier on every one of us??


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

tango said:


> Snowden has opened our eyes, hopefully, to the extent of Govt spying on private citizens.
> They know everything we do, say, where we go, who we see, etc.
> How can this be a good thing?
> 
> ...


My eyes were open before Snowden, he just got a few more to open their eyes I hope.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

ekim said:


> My eyes were open before Snowden, he just got a few more to open their eyes I hope.


I hope so too. But look how this administration and their lapdog media has made this whole thing in to a "non-story". If Bush was still president however, there would be a huge push for impeachment and Snowden would be receiving the Nobel Peace Prize right about now.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NSA and Obama were not spying on Terrorist. They were spying on US citizens. They were reading your emails, listening to your calls. They were tracking who you talked to and where you were. They were tracking other party member's that opposed Obama. They had already admitted NSA agents were tracking wife ,girl friends and others . What the NSA was and is up to has nothing to do with Terrorism if it did Obama would have shut it down.
You were not lied to unless you wanted to be lied to Obama 2014.
Obama has used every agency of the US government to spy on citizens. It can not be denied any more. We saw how the courts gave them any warrants they wanted even after the fact. It got so bad they even stopped getting warrants.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Well you do realize that if you are white, gun owning, prepper, Christian with any doubts about the govt YOU are a terrorist. So in essence they didn't lie at all they are snooping on terrorist...that they labeled of course.



Smitty901 said:


> NSA and Obama were not spying on Terrorist. They were spying on US citizens. They were reading your emails, listening to your calls. They were tracking who you talked to and where you were. They were tracking other party member's that opposed Obama. They had already admitted NSA agents were tracking wife ,girl friends and others . What the NSA was and is up to has nothing to do with Terrorism if it did Obama would have shut it down.
> You were not lied to unless you wanted to be lied to Obama 2014.
> Obama has used every agency of the US government to spy on citizens. It can not be denied any more. We saw how the courts gave them any warrants they wanted even after the fact. It got so bad they even stopped getting warrants.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The old East German secret police would be so proud of the Obama regime.
Heck, for that matter so would Josef Stalin.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

ekim said:


> So Chaney did more harm than Snowden. Don't know about you, but I'd take Snowden over Chaney. At least it doesn't seem that Snowden lied, can you say the same about Chaney or our government? You may trust the government, I don't.


What are you talking about?!?!?!

I was AGREEING with you that the govt does lie and i never said anything about trusting govt.

I guess people read what they want to read and go off on weird tangents :roll:


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PrepperLite said:


> What are you talking about?!?!?!
> 
> I was AGREEING with you that the govt does lie and i never said anything about trusting govt.
> 
> I guess people read what they want to read and go off on weird tangents :roll:


I must have mis read your post, went back and re read it, still don't completely understand what your saying. Must be my reading, it seems to me like it isn't written very well, but then I'm off on a tangent again.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

ekim said:


> I must have mis read your post, went back and re read it, still don't completely understand what your saying. Must be my reading, it seems to me like it isn't written very well, but then I'm off on a tangent again.


Let me break it down to a 9th grade level then.

The government classifies things.

This equals intentionally lying or manipulation to hide abilities and intentions.

If they didn't lie or manipulate then everyone would know their abilities and intentions.

Why would they not lie? If everyone knows your abilities and intentions then they know how to counter them (or fight back for those who don't know big words like counter) and it makes the millions / billions invested in your classified programs obsolete/ineffective.

Cheney's story was just used to illustrate what coming out and confirming (even though they may already have thought they were being tracked by their phones) can do to a program.


----------

